
The Story Behind Medium’s New Logo - ahhrrr
https://medium.com/the-story/the-story-behind-medium-s-new-logo-4cd3e143dfcf
======
davmar
I feel they went from a striking, statement-making 'M' logo to something more
playful and lightweight.

I prefer the striking simplicity and strong statement of the previous logo.
But perhaps the new one will grow on me over time.

------
bgaid
It's unique for sure. And a rapid departure from the previous logo. It sort of
reminds me of the old MTV logo.

